

Interview with Charlie Munger - jakarta
http://www.law.stanford.edu/publications/stanford_lawyer/issues/80/

======
jakarta
I love this quote - "Lawyers who only know a mass of legal doctrine and very
little about the disciplines that are intertwined with that doctrine are a
menace to the wider civilization."

